# Red spot on side of fish



## midnight1020 (Aug 7, 2011)

I came home today and one of my platys was laying on it's side at the bottom of the tank, I thought it was dead but after touching it with a net it is still alive. However, as it turned around I noticed a red spot on it's side behind her stomach. It looks like a cut but it isn't actually bleeding, but it is bright red. I'm not sure if she hurt herself on something I attached a pic, any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

It looks like some sort of injury... In addition to that, her fins look frayed. Do you have any other fish in the tank? Maybe she's being picked on by them. That would cause not only injury, but also stress.


----------

